# Garmin/Tritronics SPort Pro



## Black Jack Kennels (Jul 18, 2015)

Does anyone have any experience or heard anything about the Sport Pro? I need an additional collar and I am looking at this particular one. I am familiar with Tritronics older models such as the Flyway Special, 500, etc. but I am not familiar with any of their products since they were bought by Garmin. I am assuming the quality is still the same. Thanks.


----------



## 308ruger (Apr 8, 2016)

I'm curious about this too as I am looking to buy as my first collar.


----------



## 308ruger (Apr 8, 2016)

Not alot of folks here using this, which may make me rethink this product.


----------



## johnlt3 (Feb 17, 2016)

I just purchased one. I like the features such as a nice positive click between the settings, built in bark collar. Plus, the price seemed reasonable and like most Garmin stuff it looks well built. This a fairly new model collar which may explain why more people are not using them. Gun Dog Supply had a lot of good things to say about them.


----------



## chesaka (Dec 13, 2007)

Several of my friends have had trouble with the new Tritronics-Garmin being inconsistent, or appearing to be inconsistent. Sometimes they fire. Sometimes they don't. On the basic sport model and the next one up, both owners complained about inconsistency. Sometimes they appeared to fire, other times didn't. Or, sometimes there was no reaction on a 2 and sometimes the dog yelped. I personally tried two out of my forearm with both contacts touching and sometimes there was no stimulation at a 2 or a 3, and then when repeated fired just fine. I know one of these people is buying the Dogtra Edge to replace her new Tritronics-Garmin, as am I. There has been enough discussion about this issue that I think this is not simply operator error. My old Tritronics work fine, just old.


----------



## Hitch (Aug 23, 2015)

I have the sport Pro and have had no problems with it at all. I bought it to replace an old collar about 9 months ago and have not had an issue. I like the positive click between stim levels, have never used the bark feature, the light feature is great but I have not really used it much. Battery life seems good also.


----------

